# Extending mods



## RTissoni (May 16, 2015)

I've looked in the forum but i couldn't find a thread or a comment about this, so please if you know about one that already exists, please refer me to it.

The thing is that I wanted to learn a bit more about modding, but i can't find a tutorial about HOW to extend pieces. I've seen people that say milliput is useful, but they don't tell you how to use it. So, please leave some info in the comments!


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 20, 2015)

The most basic method is just sticking the Milliput onto pieces and shaping it. Building onto the pieces with plastic sheet (making little hollow boxes) though is usually better. It depends on the puzzle, the size and whether you are creating curved or flat surfaces.


----------



## RTissoni (May 27, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> The most basic method is just sticking the Milliput onto pieces and shaping it. Building onto the pieces with plastic sheet (making little hollow boxes) though is usually better. It depends on the puzzle, the size and whether you are creating curved or flat surfaces.



Thank you very much


----------

